# Leupold VX 6HD 2-12X42 CDS ZL2 Rifle scope



## Bearbait49 (Jun 16, 2020)

Brand new never used asking $1100 but will consider any reasonable offer

Cash or venmo only 
Text 801 830 8806 or send me a pm on here.


----------

